# 1st time on DNP, can't feel any effect's, wondering abuot upping the dose, advise please?



## rageness

*1st time on DNP, can't feel any effect's, wondering abuot upping the dose, advise please?*

Hi guys, girls too.

I appreciate I am new here and I am not offering you anything other than possibly a log and update further down the line but I need a little help and read a lot of the other posts.

So a bit of back story, I use to be very fit, trained for the marines, did MMA, regular gym user etc.

Ended up getting i'll with a genetic condition which I felt made me unsightly and ended up being a bit of a couch potato behind my pc.

Now at 30 years old I weigh a 101KG, at 175cm tall. How ever I am not that fat to look at, I'd say probably around 20/25% body fat.

In the last year or so I have had major improvement with my condition and there fore I have signed back up to the gym, 3 to 4 times a week at the moment, doing cardio and weights, I am still fairly strong but my endurance is lacking, I am not looking to get bigger, just toned and healthier.

So I was reading up on all this DNP and in the end I succumed and I ordered some crystal version from abroad. I measured it out and stuck it in a capsule. 0.2grams / 200mg how ever i think it was damp so maybe a little less.  This was 6 or more hours ago, since taking it I have been to the gym for 2 hours, sat in a sauna for 20 mins (won't be doing this if I start getting hot) and taken 2 protein shakes.

I can't feel a bloody thing, I am not any warmer than normal. Would I be ok doubling the amount to 400mg tonight or should I wait to see if it's taking a long time to kick in?  The only reason I have to believe it's genuine stuff is the reviews were good, it dye's your fingers and when exposed to a flame it explodes.

Obviously the reason I have decided to do this is the 5 years it's taken me to get into this mess I wish to undo as quickly as possible, I will be trying my best to stick to protein shakes as my only source of food plus a lot of water, around 5 or 6 a day should net me, 600kcal, 6 grams of fat, 6 grams of carbs and around 120 grams of protein.  I am also on Xenical also know as orlisat which prevents a good amount of fat being absorbed by your stomach and colon.

Any advice greatly appreciated, those telling me not to do it may as well pass this post by as I am set on it, I just wish to do it safely and yes I have read the side effects and seen a few reports of stupid people who have died on it, doing 1600mg on the 1st day.

Also, I am in the UK, so I bought some vit C tabs and fish oil tabs (althuogh not sure the oils will absorb due to the xenical) is there anything else UK based I should be taking? I read about electrolites but I am not entirley sure how to get more. 
Regards J.


----------



## NbleSavage

DO NOT double yer dose of DNP after yer first capsule. You have no idea at this point how yer body will react. Some get a serious rash. Some get hives. Others report heart palpitations, nausea and dizziness. None of these symptoms will have surfaced yet after only 6 hours since yer first ever 200 Mg dose.

My advice: run yer 200 Mgs daily for 30 days if yer committed to running DNP. Should bring you down by a pound or two per week provided yer diet is reasonable, and the sides for most at 200 Mg are tolerable.

If you doubt yer source, then you've no business ingesting their product. Bin it.

- Savage


----------



## rageness

Cheers dude, i'll not double it then. Not doubting my source to be honest, just read lots of horror stories about people getting under and over dosed and some getting the totally wrong product alltogether hence me checking it died and setting some a light.

What are hives? is that the scaley skin issue?


----------



## dazza22345

Dnp will take about 3 days to accumulate in your system and has a 36 hour halflife, so your not going to be feeling anything after only 6 hours. Run it for 4-5 days and chances are you will start to feel it. If your taking dnp then you really need to do more research into it than you seem to have done. Chances are you will be able to up your dose if you can handle the sides ok, but till the dose has built up and you know your tolerance/ if you have an allergic reaction then you should NOT be upping your dose.

I am also fairly new to the forum and am still learning when it comes to dnp, however I have spent many many hours researching the chemical and would consider my knowledge acceptable to offer advice. I am currently coming to the end of a 40 day cycle of dnp, and have found it to be the most amazing drug I have ever experienced. It really does work , but mess up and take too much and you will die, so be careful. 

Supplements I'm taking are:
Vitamin c - 3000mg
vitamin e -800mg
Ala - 1000mg
Electrolyte tablets - 3 a day
T3 - 25 -100 depending on dose off dnp (only needed as running a long cycle)
ec stack (helps with energy and appetite suppressant)
a cheap multivitamin
Glycerol - mixed in with water (helps hydrate muscles)
pyruvate (for risk of cateracts)
NAC

I m probably going overboard on what I am taking tbh, but have seen all of these mentioned as having benefits, so preferred to err on the side of caution. 
Regarding the electrolytes I've been using the ones from myprotien.

I Will be putting a log up when I've finished my cycle, diets gone rather crap toward the end but am very pleased with the results, and even at the higher doses it has been much better than expected, although thankfully I work nights and can live in front of a fan. I had a lot more to lose than you though, but the dnp has really given me the boost I needed.


----------



## dazza22345

Also I found when I was running my carbs that low I was left with headaches (that weren't due to dehydration) I've read something about the brain needing carbs for an energy source as it cant switch to fat like the rest of the body. I don't know how true this is but If you start getting headaches and your drinking lots of water then this might be something to consider. So far during this run ive dropped from 91kg down to 71kg, and 28.4% body fat down to 21%  and that's with eating 1500-2000kcal a day generally. I don't believe starving yourself is the best idea, it just isn't needed with dnp. But I'm sure other people will offer you more knowledgeable replies


----------



## rageness

Great reply thank you.

In response to the calorie intake, I don't think I am starving myself as I have about 3 weeks off and pretty much will only be doing light duties and the gym session. But If I do feel crap I will up the intake. a 20Kg drop is imense, did you say you've done that in 4 weeks?


----------



## dazza22345

No worries, I have done a lot of research into this chemical, and upping your dose before the dose has built up really isn't sensible, that's the exact way people have died. Admittedly not at 400 but you still don't know if your going to have a reaction to it, so better to play it safe.
Here is an example of how the dose is still building up in your system after 6 days:

Dose	Total
200	200.00
200	325.99
200	405.36
200	455.36
200	486.86
200	506.70

So you see why upping the dose yet wouldn't be sensible.

Also this is how I started building mine up:

Dose	Total
200	200.00
200	325.99
200	405.36
200	455.36
200	486.86
200	506.70
400	719.20
200	653.07
400	811.41
200	711.15
400	848.00
400	934.21
400	988.51
400	1022.72
400	1044.28
400	1057.85
400	1066.41
400	1071.79
400	1075.19

You can see how quickly you have a gram of the stuff in your system

Well today is the last day of my 40 day cycle, although the last week hasn't been too great due to my diet going out the window (cheating whore of a ex-fiancé)
Am very pleased with the results though. i'm planning to do the same again in about 3 months, which should hopefully get me to where I want to be. I have been upping the dose more than I expected, but I have done no less than 5 days before going up and my dnp seems to be underdosed by the sides I've felt. Will stick up my log in a few weeks once ive made sure that I haven't got any more water weight to lose. I've been tracking everything, every day. So although my diet hasn't been as good as it should it should still offer some decent information.


----------



## dazza22345

And the hives is basically a rash, means your having an allergic reaction to it. its doesn't mean you cant use dnp again but if you get it then you should stop the dnp and take Benadryl till it clears up, and then you can give it another go, while still taking the Benadryl. Also if you start getting numb fingers or toes (like pins and needles) then you have Peripheral Neuropathy and you MUST stop the dnp straight away. You really should do some research into dnp, as there is a lot you should know before starting this.


----------



## John Ziegler

Have you used any over the counter products in the past like Garcinia Cambogia or Hydroxycut this or that in the past dazza ?

If so what have you used and which ones if any did you like ?


----------



## dazza22345

No not used either of those I'm afraid. Have only recently started taking an interest in how I look, so still at the first stage of cutting and getting rid of all the bodyfat I have built up over the years. And obviously well researching into losing weight dnp caught my attention. May have a look into those you have mentioned though, although I find it hard to believe anything is going to beat the progress I've made with dnp. Are those supplements you are thinking of using to cut?


----------



## rageness

Cheers dude, Ye I read the side effects about numb fingers etc, saw a thread where some guy had it but carried on and I just thought... what a tit

I'd be surprised if I rash up as i am on acetretin for pysoriosis which sounds simimlar so that fixes that. But obviously i'll keep an eye out, the main thing I didn't know was how it built up in your system, I'll give it a full 5 days and see how I feel, 2nd night in now and not warm or hot, so hopefully tomorrow I start to feel something, or better than that I feel nothing and lose weight, haha.  Cheers thuogh, seriously helpful info, good luck with your journey.


----------



## its what we do

The 'build up' effect is well worth keeping an eye on that's not to stay it doesn't start working almost instantly it does. 

I can pop a pill at 6am and I feel it at 7. 

Try and keep you tablet intake at the same time everyday . Now there's no 'scientific' reason for this that I am aware of but on a few occasion I took more than my dose by accident . 

I tend to take it with my oats and shake 6am. But sometimes I'd take it at night, if I'd slept out or whatever . Trouble is because I wasn't anal about time I forgot if I'd took one so had another . You soon know about it. 

Not feeling it at the lost dose??? That's brilliant you don't want to feel the sides mate. They can be real shit, I felt zero on one capsule  bar slight and a mean very slight elevated heat not long after Ingesting. You take more I guarantee you'll feel it. It works regardless .. 

If you walk 30 miles in a day it'll burn calories, if you run 30 miles in a day you'll hurt more and feel it more.. 

Dnp is the same.

If your not sweating when asleep and have absolutely Zero weight loss after two week (this is my experience though others do get very bloated on in) then get better gear . Don't take 3 caps just to see . That's how people and idiots get ill and give it the killer name. 

Make sure your diets in check and I promise you it's the most potent fat loss aid available. 

This forum is better than others as you won't get hung out to dry for using it, told to man up and cardio cardio Cardio . Your an adult you can do as you like but do it sensibly mate. 

Oh and half the ****ers who tell you to 'man up' and cardio are using the shit anyway. Like personal trainers who claim Natty yet are smashing as much as rest of us but fleecing  the public at the same time  

Good luck


----------



## rageness

Is stomach ache a normal side effect? It could just be me not being used to protein shakes, or the combination of tablets, but I had a pretty bad one yesterday and a mild one today, about 15 mins after taking the tablet.


----------



## ron1204

yea its normal. at least for me it was


----------



## dazza22345

Yeah I had that too, Isn't so bad if you have it during a meal. Having your shake at the same time might help.


----------



## rageness

Cheers guys, had it with a shake might have to have something else as well as the shakes are only small, Thanks


----------



## its what we do

Dont have on an empty belly is my experience, i got ingestion. Like most meds/drugs that though.. 

And to be honest i dont think dynamite on your stomach lining is gonna be good for you


----------



## rageness

I don't know if im expecting a bit too much or just being impatient but I don't seem to be getting any results out side of what I would normally get eating the relavtively low amount of food I am currently absorbing. 

I started on the 12th, so 5 full days with today being the 6th. I've upped on the 4th day to 300mg, as it's crystal and everything I read was that it was lower than powder around 80%. and yesterday (5th day) I took a 200mg and felt very little all day so took another before bed. I was warm and sweaty but it's hot outside at the moment so I am fairly sure that's just normal for me.

I don't want to ignore any ones advice and start cramming 500mg a day just yet (I guess that's more like 400mg in powder form, but would you expect to see some results after 5 full days?  The caps I bought weigh, 0.06g then I put in powder until they weigh 0.25g so around 190mg.   The only real side effect I have noticed is stomach ache if I take them with just a drink, so i've started filling up on a igger protein shake to avoid this.   Cheers


----------



## ron1204

ME at 5 days in taking 250 i lost 6 lbs already and felt the sides a lot! My girl took the same pills and has the same regimen i did and at the 5th day she had lost about 3lbs and also felt the sides. I dont see where your posting your weight. Whats your diet and macros looking like? Are you working out? I believe in the first post you said your ONLY consuming protein shakes, Which i think is crazy. But are you still doing that? Give us some more info. I know everyone is different and ive read that some ppl hold some water in the begining so they dont see much of a difference but i think by the 5th day you should def. feel something man.


----------



## rageness

Hey Ron,

Started at a 103/4KG, Every morning I seem to be around 101kg and go up by the end of the day,  I am doing protein shakes where ever possible (gettingbored lol) around 5-700 calories a day, 7g of fat, 7g of carbs and about 120 g of protein. I am training 3 times a week for 2 hours and 30 min of cardio. I am also eating a good amount of fruit, with the occasional meal like eggs on toast.

I think potentially my dose is just too low. Maybe I should be doing 4-500 a tablet.


----------



## ron1204

OK the weight fluctuation is going to happen. Try to keep track of your weight in the morning right after waking up. This should be the weight you are concerned with. Dont even weigh yourself throughout the day, its going to go up as you eat, drink fluids, etc. In the begining when i used to weigh myself throughout the day i used to weight up to 3 lbs heavier so dont get discouraged. 
So i converted kg to lbs and cm to feet and inches so i understand better. Sorry if its confusing for you. You are 222lbs. about 5'9". Very close to me. i started at 218 and i'm 5'8"
If you are around 25% body fat u probably dont have to worry much about maintaining muscle so protein doesnt have to be extremely high. 
What i recommend for you to do is get off the shakes a little bit and try to eat lean protein. Chicken breast, cod, tuna in water, tilapia those kind of proteins. You also say your eating a "good amount of fruit" most fruits are very high in sugar, while this may help later on when u start feeling lethargic, i think right now its not needed. Try cutting most fruits out and eating 2 small servings of a complex carb, most will say sweet potato or brown rice. eat that with your real food protein. Drop the toast and eggs. 
Lastly, the dnp could be slightly under dosed. This is something very powerful and i dont think you should cheap out on it. But you already have it so lets work with what u have. 
Try implementing real foods in your diet for 2 more days, see how your body and your weight react to this. IF you dont see much of a difference, then yea i think its time to up the dose. 
Most importantly, be patient. You have to find what works best for YOU. 
If you want, check out my log. I have a  lot of info there.


----------



## rageness

Dude your a star, i'll do that. Thanks


----------



## ron1204

No problem man . If u have questions just pm me.


----------



## John Ziegler

Hows it going are you still alive ?


----------



## rageness

Not dead, had to stop for a few days as the weather here is too hot.

I was having little to no effect at 250mg, so I upped it to 500mg, I didn't think at this point I was feeling anything and carried on for about 5 days. I did notice I was warm but couldn't overally tell if it was the weather or the pills. Any how on 1 very warm day I was very i'll ended up in bed all day far too hot, took 5 showers and with the fans on full laid naked on the bed all day with no covers. I also felt incredibly tired, walking up 2 flights of stairs felt like my upper legs muscles were breaking off.

So right now we have a heat wave and it's 28c, I don't feel like baking for another 5 days, so I took yesterday off and tonight I will be taking 250mg before bed.

As for weight loss, I have been real strict with my diet, I believe I started at a 16stone and 5 ibs, I now weigh  15stone and 9ibs (bit of fluctuation throughout the day as expected) so in just under 2 weeks I have lost around 10 ibs, how ever I honestly think this was easily achivable for me without the pills as I have done it before.

What I would say regardless of weather or not the pills do their job is that, they make you feel so shit in general you don't want to eat anyway.

Also and a bit embarrasing, with the xenical I am on I have managed to shit my self twice... if you ever need a reason to not consume fatty foods, then shitting your self is a pretty good reason. 

I will go back upto 500 but aim to do it later at night and when temps have dropped, it's near impossible for me to do anything while being so hot during the day.


----------



## ron1204

Glad to see your still alive lol . All the sides sound normal to me . Good job on the 10lb loss&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## rageness

Ok so not got back on them yet because of the following, today I put on some socks, when I took my socks off both feet were covered in little red rashes upto around my ankle, but very obvious on my feet all over. Now it's possible something in the socks has caused this, but I have never been allergic to anything before so seems a bit strange, any one had similar effects?


----------



## ron1204

no experience with rash on my feet. I heard if you were to get hives u would get it all around but again, i have no experience with it so i wouldnt know too much. Did you take any anti allergens?


----------



## rageness

Yep Hives it is, yay lol. Dunno if this is cause i've come off the meds or what. Guess I best get curing before I go back on them.


----------



## rageness

Update - still alive, took some piriton, rash almost gone, back on tabs tonight it's cooler!


----------



## ron1204

That's the spirit lmao


----------



## John Ziegler

Dude, through it in the garbage!


----------



## rageness

Update ::::

ok, so I am approaching my full month in 6 days. I started out some where between 16stone 8 pounds and I am currently 15 stone 3 pounds. I am hoping to drop another 5 - 10 pounds in the last 6 days by eating very clean, except my birthday meal 

I have been taking from the start 250mg, which was upped to around 500mg, I have missed about 5 or 6 days where I just couldn't take it due to the weather.

the hives went and never came back once i took some tabs for it, I have been eating overall quite well and noticed that if I ate anything fatty like a chinese take away etc, I maintained my weight or put a little on but certainly didn't lose any that day or the day after. So I have tried to reframe from those the best I could.

Other wise I have been doing shakes and generally healthy low calorie, low fat foods with low carbs. Gym sessions have been difficult but not impossible.

I don't think I would have lost quite as much weight without the dnp, Id say at elast half my weight loss has been down to the dnp.

Pro's - weight loss

Cons - heat (a lot of it especially if you're fat and already hot) tiredness, sweating, stomach ache, the runs, hives.

Basically in one sense the stuffs great and I could recommend, in another sense avoid it like the plague. I have vowed to never ever get out of shape again regardless of what's going on in my life. cause DNP ain't fun and dieting even less so. 

I'll be taking a diet after the 12th, going on holiday and then when I get back maybe doing another month in a month or so when it's cooled down a bit. Cheers for the advice upto now.


----------

